# Oops! To much tender quick!



## Pat Shriver (Dec 11, 2018)

I accidentally used a full cup of tenderquick instead of a 1/2 cup for my 10 lb pork belly. I assume it will be too salty. Can I just soak in longer at the end of the curing period to lessen the saltiness? Can I shorten the curing period? Any thought would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 11, 2018)

Is this in a wet brine?


----------



## Pat Shriver (Dec 11, 2018)

no I used TQ, brown sugar and pepper. Bagged it and will turn it over everyday.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 11, 2018)

Don't know Pat, I use the _other_ stuff Prague Powder. :confused:o_O
But I believe Tender Quick is more forgiving. Tomorrow there will be more Tender Quick guys around and hopefully they can advise.
I'll drop a line to Bear Carver to give him a heads-up/lead to your post, I know he uses Tender Quick.
Meanwhile, keep your slabs cool and cure on!

Worst case, you might have 10 pounds of great salty bacon for beans.
You've got a hundred pounds of Pinto Beans there don't you?

How many days of curing so far?


----------



## tropics (Dec 12, 2018)

Pat Shriver said:


> I accidentally used a full cup of tenderquick instead of a 1/2 cup for my 10 lb pork belly. I assume it will be too salty. Can I just soak in longer at the end of the curing period to lessen the saltiness? Can I shorten the curing period? Any thought would be greatly appreciated.



When did you start this?
Richie


----------



## Pat Shriver (Dec 12, 2018)

I started it last night. I think I will pull them out soak them and start over.


----------



## tropics (Dec 12, 2018)

Pat Shriver said:


> I started it last night. I think I will pull them out soak them and start over.


You should be okay doing that.
Richie


----------



## Pat Shriver (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks. I soaked and rinsed it and started over. It was only in the bags 8 hrs with the wrong mixture.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2018)

I think you did as good as could be done, by stopping, pulling, rinsing, and soaking & starting over.
Do the rest like it should be done.

Then after curing, soak it for a couple hours.
Then cut a couple slices in the middle of the thickest piece & check to make sure it's pink all the way to center.
Then fry those slices & see how salty it is.
If it's too salty, soak again in cold water, & keep soaking until the salt isn't too bad.
When the salt flavor isn't too bad, it should be OK for consumption.
Note: They tell me sliced up raw potatoes in the water helps draw out the salt.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Dec 12, 2018)

FWIW....   when adding TQ in recommended amounts,  1/2 oz per pound, you are adding 3.1% salt to the meat...  and the nitrite is ~154 Ppm...
If you use cure#1, Prague Powder etc.  the salt is adjustable....  You can mix the cure#1 with a weighed amount of salt, and add it to the meat and no soaking necessary...  You add the exact amount of salt you prefer...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2018)

daveomak said:


> FWIW....   when adding TQ in recommended amounts,  1/2 oz per pound, you are adding 3.1% salt to the meat...  and the nitrite is ~154 Ppm...
> If you use cure#1, Prague Powder etc.  the salt is adjustable....  You can mix the cure#1 with a weighed amount of salt, and add it to the meat and no soaking necessary...  You add the exact amount of salt you prefer...




No soaking necessary with TQ either if you don't double the amount required.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Dec 12, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> No soaking necessary with TQ either if you don't double the amount required.
> 
> Bear



Some of us fine 3% salt a bit too much....


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 12, 2018)

Glad to see crisis averted!

Read enough times to know some people refuse to get help and try to eat what can be dangerous to eat !


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Some of us fine 3% salt a bit too much....




Yup, and the only time in 9 years I had to actually soak my Bacon to get rid of extra salt, was when I use Cure #1.
The packet that came with High Mountain Cure & Seasoning, and I followed their directions.

That's not to say that being able to adjust your salt, by using Cure #1, instead of the set amount in TQ, isn't a good thing.

However I'm not the only one who eats my Bacon, and Mrs Bear, Bear Jr, a few other Family & friends say it's not too salty, so it's not just my tolerance. And a Whole lot of SMF peeps seem to like my Step by Step.

Bear


----------



## banderson7474 (Dec 12, 2018)

daveomak said:


> FWIW....   when adding TQ in recommended amounts,  1/2 oz per pound, you are adding 3.1% salt to the meat...  and the nitrite is ~154 Ppm...
> If you use cure#1, Prague Powder etc.  the salt is adjustable....  You can mix the cure#1 with a weighed amount of salt, and add it to the meat and no soaking necessary...  You add the exact amount of salt you prefer...




What did you or do you do for a living may I ask?  My guess is a professor in math or science.


----------



## mski2 (Jan 10, 2019)

You shouldn't be using TQ for bacon,


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 10, 2019)

I used TQ for my bacon curing for months before switching to Cure #1 with no problems


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 10, 2019)

[soak the hell out of it in water to leach out the salt. then do a fry test of a piece,


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 10, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I think you did as good as could be done, by stopping, pulling, rinsing, and soaking & starting over.
> Do the rest like it should be done.
> 
> Then after curing, soak it for a couple hours.
> ...


Potatoes do work soaking up salt.


----------



## mski2 (Jan 11, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> While Tender Quick is not my preferred cure for bacon it certainly is acceptable to use it in the right amounts.


Not according to the FDA , remember the 70's


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2019)

The USDA banned the use of Nitrate in Bacon because, according to, which study you believe, Nitrate can be converted to Nitrosamine in the stomach, which may or may not be a " possible " link to causing cancer when bacon is cooked over high heat and well done, crispy. TQ contains a small percentage of Nitrate along with the Nitrite used exclusively in Cure #1.
There is a lot of " May or May Not and Possible Link " found with many other study inconsistencies here, just like with Eggs raising Cholesterol and MSG causing everything for a Head Ache to Birth Defects. Regardless,  it Has been 100% Proven that an Antioxidant like Citric Acid in Orange Juice and other fruit. Eliminates any nitrosamine issues. So Slow Cook your TQ cured Bacon or drink some OJ  with Bacon and Eggs or have a side of Blueberry Pancakes and don't worry about the tiny amount of Nitrate in Tender Quick...JJ


----------



## mski2 (Jan 11, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> In honor of the 70's forgo the O.J. and fix up a pitcher of:
> 
> View attachment 385263





chef jimmyj said:


> The USDA banned the use of Nitrate in Bacon because, according to, which study you believe, Nitrate can be converted to Nitrosamine in the stomach, which may or may not be a " possible " link to causing cancer when bacon is cooked over high heat and well done, crispy. TQ contains a small percentage of Nitrate along with the Nitrite used exclusively in Cure #1.
> There is a lot of " May or May Not and Possible Link " found with many other study inconsistencies here, just like with Eggs raising Cholesterol and MSG causing everything for a Head Ache to Birth Defects. Regardless,  it Has been 100% Proven that an Antioxidant like Citric Acid in Orange Juice and other fruit. Eliminates any nitrosamine issues. So Slow Cook your TQ cured Bacon or drink some OJ  with Bacon and Eggs or have a side of Blueberry Pancakes and don't worry about the tiny amount of Nitrate in Tender Quick...JJ


Go for it !


----------



## mski2 (Jan 11, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> In honor of the 70's forgo the O.J. and fix up a pitcher of:
> 
> View attachment 385263


I still drink it sometimes , just cant find  Malt O Meal


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2019)

You could skip the Tangy or OJ and take your CHOCKS...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2019)

mski2 said:


> You shouldn't be using TQ for bacon,



Then don't use it.
It's your choice.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 4, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Then don't use it.
> It's your choice.
> 
> Bear


I'm with you BearCarver.

Tenderquick is a versatile product.
It is fantastic in your Dried Beef recipe!.


----------



## Mofatguy (Feb 4, 2019)

Morton's states on thier website not to use it with pork belly due to differing fat content. But they also list a recipe for tq with canadian bacon. Go figure.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2019)

Mofatguy said:


> Morton's states on thier website not to use it with pork belly due to differing fat content. But they also list a recipe for tq with canadian bacon. Go figure.






Mofatguy, afternoon....  You're doing fine...  Follow the FDA's recommendations and you'll be golden..


.......


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 4, 2019)

Mofatguy said:


> Morton's states on thier website not to use it with pork belly due to differing fat content. But they also list a recipe for tq with canadian bacon. Go figure.



Pork Belly has a lot of fat, and I would imagine the USDA reasoning about TQ would be around it not being able to penetrate the actual meat in Pork Belly.
Where Canadian Bacon (Back Bacon for Disco) is from the Pork Loin which is very lean. So the TQ can work better for that piece of meat.
Make more sense?

I can't find TQ around me, so I use Prague Powder #1. I feel it is more universal for the things I do that I want cure in. (Jerky, Bacon's, Sausages (snack sticks), Beef or Pork, and now mixtures of the two.
And Cure #1 must be more permeable where the fat of Pork Bellies are concerned. 

I began using Cure #1 (Prague Powder #1) because I was working on making Jerky tasty. And have found many uses for it. Always handle Cure #1 respectfully.
Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## mski2 (Feb 4, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Pork Belly has a lot of fat, and I would imagine the USDA reasoning about TQ would be around it not being able to penetrate the actual meat in Pork Belly.
> Where Canadian Bacon (Back Bacon for Disco) is from the Pork Loin which is very lean. So the TQ can work better for that piece of meat.
> Make more sense?
> 
> ...


The  USDA reasoning concerns the nitrate in TQ, and frying the bacon


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 4, 2019)

mski2 said:


> The  USDA reasoning concerns the nitrate in TQ, and frying the bacon



Your use of the word Nitrate, (and not nitrite) prompted me to do a little looking.

I didn't have to look long...
_"We cannot recommend Morton Tender Quick for use with pork belly or bacon. Due to the differing fat content of individual cuts, the curing time for these items may vary significantly. For this reason, we cannot recommend the appropriate amount of Tender Quick or curing time in this application."
_
So I think the USDA is following Morton's recommendation, and not making their own ruling.

Pretty much as I suspected. But hey, don't take my word for the ruling, ask The source: Morton.

Can you link the USDA reasoning please?


----------



## mski2 (Feb 4, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Your use of the word Nitrate, (and not nitrite) prompted me to do a little looking.
> 
> I didn't have to look long...
> _"We cannot recommend Morton Tender Quick for use with pork belly or bacon. Due to the differing fat content of individual cuts, the curing time for these items may vary significantly. For this reason, we cannot recommend the appropriate amount of Tender Quick or curing time in this application."
> ...


It was discussed in this thread  Sugar free curing, 
I doubt the USDA or FDA follows Morton's recommendations
I do know Morton follows theirs.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 4, 2019)

mski2 said:


> It was discussed in this thread  Sugar free curing,
> I doubt the USDA or FDA follows Morton's recommendations
> I do know Morton follows theirs.





SonnyE said:


> Can you link the* USDA reasoning please?*



Your words, not mine.
I'll wait.
If you are concerned about the Nit*rates*, why use Tender Quick at all?
It has both Nitrites and Nitrates.
Inquiring minds want to know.

Personally, I'm not concerned about either.
I've consumed both my entire life.
But then, I've also been vaccinated for every thing the Government decided to poke in my arm or butt, too. Including the Swine Flu vaccine. Which who knows what was in those masochistic guns they hit us with.


----------



## mski2 (Feb 4, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Your words, not mine.
> I'll wait.
> If you are concerned about the Nit*rates*, why use Tender Quick at all?
> It has both Nitrites and Nitrates.
> ...


Relax Im just passing information, eat what you want. 
I do get vaccinated every year , too old to take chances fighting flue or pneumonia .


----------



## gary s (Feb 4, 2019)

To use or not to use, That is the question, This Dead Horse has been beaten to death over and over.
Just go with what you feel comfortable with I've used both, and use TQ the majority of the time .
No matter which one you go with Pay Attention and Follow Directions !!

Gary


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 4, 2019)

mski2 said:


> Relax Im just passing information, eat what you want.
> I do get vaccinated every year , too old to take chances fighting flue or pneumonia .



Oh, I'm relaxed.
Just want you to please show something for your stance.

Flu is an every year shot in the dark guess, at best. I get it, as does the wife. But I do clean the Flue in the fireplace annually.  Flu shots are a roll of the dice as to what might be coming down the pipe for this winter.
Got my once-in-a-lifetime Pneumonia shot, too.
But the wife had to wait for her Pneumonia shot. She wasn't old enough... till this year.  Maybe it IS a second childhood. 
I'm easy, if they say, "You need this." I go ahead and get it. A Good Gerbil.
I do eat Hebrew National Hot Dogs now. They answer to a higher source.
But I also eat whatever comes out of the window in a bag, too. (Ever looked at the "Meat" in a McDonald's Hamburger? Nevermind, you don't want to.)

Anyway, daveomak and Disco got me on the right track, weighing my Prague Powder #1 now. But because I'm a thinker, I settled in at 0.0025. Not Dave's 2%, nor Disco's 3%.
Please don't tell them I'm a deviant. I don't want them to hate me.
But if I poison myself, it gives both of them and escape clause.
And I will always wonder about the dust in the spoon or the weighing pan of my 0.000 resolution scale. That might throw things off you know.... 

I don't know that I will ever use TQ. But I sure support those who would like to, to do so. Or nothing at all....
I didn't use anything but salt, and pepper, most of 50 years.
But golly, Cure #1 is the missing link for me. That taste I loved in Junior High School that hooked me on Jerky.
It wasn't until SMF I found that "Missing Link".

Debating any of it is lost on me. I'll just run you around, and around, and around. Pssst... I don't care....
Like the SuperBowl, I'm here for the Party.
But my Friends have taught me a lot on SMF.

I know, I know, you don't know how to post a link. It's OK, I'll let go of you and stop twisting those things on your chest.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 4, 2019)

Pat Shriver said:


> Thanks. I soaked and rinsed it and started over. It was only in the bags 8 hrs with the wrong mixture.


You will be ok....
What has happened is that the outer ~1/4" or so of meat has a higher than normal penetration of salt and cure (cure travels about 1/4" per day). Since you rinsed and readjusted, now the cure will even out through osmosis and continue curing like it should. It will not be overly saltier than normal...or if it is, it will only be slightly more salty....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 4, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> In honor of the 70's forgo the O.J. and fix up a pitcher of:
> 
> View attachment 385263


I love Tang....


----------

